# Abandoned Villiage (R2) - Challenge #2



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2012)

A simple 2-part question. Most creative answer (as voted on by eb.com) wins.

What's your favorite Zombieland Rule? Why?

Link to the Zombieland rules:

http://www.zombielandrules.com/

Winner will get a power-up of their choice that is applicable to the opposite status. The power-up will become available to you once you change to that status. For example: if you're currently a zombie, you could only pick a db shotgun or bite-resistant armour and won't become available for your use until you return to the land of the living.

Edit: Deadline for submissions will be 11:59pm (ET) Monday night. Voting will be on Tuesday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2012)

Monday night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2012)

The double-tap. Virtually no explanation necessary. Don't be stingy with your bullets. To survive zombieland and this apocalypse, one must be smart with their ammo. Woulda......coulda........shoulda


----------



## pbrme (May 21, 2012)

ZLR 30. Pack your stain stick

Back in Nam...

I choose this because inevitably, you're going to have to go mid-evil on their asses. In a Zombie apocalypse, guns, gas, and ammo would be in short supply. Eventually, you'll run out in the wrong place at the wrong time and you'll need to resort to the old stain stick. Crow-bar, barbed-wire wrapped Louisville, what ever you've become comfortable with is better than bare hands. It gives you a little bit of distance, packs an extension of force, and will definitely leave a stain on rotting corpses.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 21, 2012)

I choose #6 "The Skillet"...

Always a formidable weapon and you can use it for more than just bashing in zombie heads. Can be utilized to cook food, then bash in the heads of those that come to investigate what is going on while hot. Easy to clean. A good, heavy cast iron skillet is always a useful weapon to have at hand. While great for cooking, your standard cast iron skillet is great for smashing faces. The first time you whack a zombie in the head with one of those bad boys, he or she will NOT be getting back up!


----------



## blybrook PE (May 21, 2012)

Sure you can; just have to burn off the excess fats. They are easy to clean and are very hard to crack / destroy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 22, 2012)

No more submissions allowed, although discussion is encouraged. This poll will remain open until 11:59pm Tuesday night (or whenever I remember to shut it down Tuesday night).


----------



## pbrme (May 22, 2012)

post-it


----------



## pbrme (May 22, 2012)

:tardbang: Derp


----------



## pbrme (May 22, 2012)

Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 22, 2012)

Poll is at the top of this page.


----------



## envirotex (May 22, 2012)

There's not much you can't cook up with a well seasoned cast-iron skillet, zombie brains included. Just sayin'.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2012)

Post toasties?


----------



## blybrook PE (May 22, 2012)

Mmmm. Skillet toast, sounds like another winning meal


----------



## blybrook PE (May 22, 2012)

This is odd. Don't know whats goin on and I ain't gonna worrk about it.

Time to breakout the skillets!


----------



## blybrook PE (May 22, 2012)

And to think, I'm stocking up on Cast Iron for more than cooking.

Picked up a near new 10" dutch oven for 50 cents on my way home. They had sold the 13" pans a few minutes before I got there, or I woulda got those too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

With 5 votes, Blybrook takes it. Bly, let me know which of the items you want.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 23, 2012)

Will let you know via PM.


----------



## pbrme (May 23, 2012)

Sapper said:


> damn it. somebody changed their vote on me.... I was winning when I last checked this.


ME TOO!!! WTH people???


----------



## pbrme (May 23, 2012)

Post pad


----------



## pbrme (May 23, 2012)

and another


----------



## pbrme (May 23, 2012)

and


----------



## pbrme (May 23, 2012)

done


----------



## pbrme (May 23, 2012)

ehhhhhhh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

Bly has selected fast zombie as his power-up.


----------

